# 8wt build



## Vinny L

Years ago I built several fly rods with back-wrapped single foot guides. Never had a problem popping one off except for one ornery False Albicore in Montauk. I'm building a 9' one piece Northfork composite Gama and I'm wondering if any of you guys have any thing to offer regarding the use of single foot vs. traditional snake guides?
Appreciate any feedback.
Vinny


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I would use traditional double foot snakes with size A thread and light finish, no problems! I’m about to spin three up real soon.


----------



## numbskull

Your lightest option is REC nickle-titanium snakes (either single or double foot). 
Most guys, however, would not use single foot wire guides on an 8wt. The minimal weight saving from less guide wraps isn't worth the cost in terms of knot clearance or potential for guide bending during transport on an 8wt rod (6wt on down, different story). The REC guides are standard on a lot of high end rods these days. Their Cerecoil ceramic guides also are very light and work well as collector guides. The major downside of the REC snakes is that they tend to vibrate and are noisy under load. The REC tips are ugly as sin. Most guys use something else.

Single foot ceramic guides, the best by far of which are the Fuji TKTTG (titanium torzite), provide the least friction and are used on a lot of custom saltwater builds. The torzite ones (matched with a Arowana tip) are painfully expensive and will add $100-150 to the cost of the build. They weigh a bit more than the REC stuff above, about the same as standard chrome snakes, but need less wraps/epoxy. Whether they provide a performance advantage or not has not been objectively settled as far as I can find, but subjectively most guys who use them feel that they do (how much is yet another unknown). Knot clearance and bending risk during transport remain an issue (I've used titanium KT guides for years on big surf spinning rods and bent plenty....they bend back easily enough and so far I've not broken any off doing so although sooner or later I'm expecting it to happen). Snakesurf, on this site, has a lot of experience with ceramic builds and would be worth talking to if you go this route.

Standard chrome snakes (Snake Brand is reportedly a high quality choice) are the cheapest option. They are quieter than REC snakes. They weigh about twice as much as the RECs, and about the same as the TKTTG ceramics (but lighter than other cheaper ceramic options). 

If you go the single foot root you can use a locking Forhan wrap and the guide will not pull out.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Good info so far.

I like the traditional look of snakes but have used single foot wire on rods up to 10wt and have not seen any issues clearing knots. I did it more as an experiment just because I build a lot but as mentioned I prefer snakes. Also, I do not use the locking wrap on any single foots and never have guides pull out. 

For the snake guides, the REC recoils are nice but they can be loud. I think the Black Pearl are a little quieter but does bother some people. I typically builder with either the Snake Brand Eco coated or the newer CRB Snakes as they are PVD coated and pretty nice. They can 

As mentioned, if you use the Recoils, do not use their tops, use a Snake Brand top. 

Size A thread, Threadmaster Lite and you are good to go.


----------



## Vinny L

Thanks for all your help guys its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vinny L

numbskull said:


> Your lightest option is REC nickle-titanium snakes (either single or double foot).
> Most guys, however, would not use single foot wire guides on an 8wt. The minimal weight saving from less guide wraps isn't worth the cost in terms of knot clearance or potential for guide bending during transport on an 8wt rod (6wt on down, different story). The REC guides are standard on a lot of high end rods these days. Their Cerecoil ceramic guides also are very light and work well as collector guides. The major downside of the REC snakes is that they tend to vibrate and are noisy under load. The REC tips are ugly as sin. Most guys use something else.
> 
> Single foot ceramic guides, the best by far of which are the Fuji TKTTG (titanium torzite), provide the least friction and are used on a lot of custom saltwater builds. The torzite ones (matched with a Arowana tip) are painfully expensive and will add $100-150 to the cost of the build. They weigh a bit more than the REC stuff above, about the same as standard chrome snakes, but need less wraps/epoxy. Whether they provide a performance advantage or not has not been objectively settled as far as I can find, but subjectively most guys who use them feel that they do (how much is yet another unknown). Knot clearance and bending risk during transport remain an issue (I've used titanium KT guides for years on big surf spinning rods and bent plenty....they bend back easily enough and so far I've not broken any off doing so although sooner or later I'm expecting it to happen). Snakesurf, on this site, has a lot of experience with ceramic builds and would be worth talking to if you go this route.
> 
> Standard chrome snakes (Snake Brand is reportedly a high quality choice) are the cheapest option. They are quieter than REC snakes. They weigh about twice as much as the RECs, and about the same as the TKTTG ceramics (but lighter than other cheaper ceramic options).
> 
> If you go the single foot root you can use a locking Forhan wrap and the guide will not pull out.


I am very familiar with the Fuji titanium frame torzite ring guides. I have built many bait casters/spinners with the KT, KB, KW’s with Arowana tips.
Years ago Fuji offered a single foot titanium frame nitrate gold ring. I built three fly rods with SIC strippers. I have two of them left, one fell pray to a scumbag at the ramp.. 
If I were going to go the KB KT route I’m thinking 7 ring. What are your thoughts.. 


numbskull said:


> Your lightest option is REC nickle-titanium snakes (either single or double foot).
> Most guys, however, would not use single foot wire guides on an 8wt. The minimal weight saving from less guide wraps isn't worth the cost in terms of knot clearance or potential for guide bending during transport on an 8wt rod (6wt on down, different story). The REC guides are standard on a lot of high end rods these days. Their Cerecoil ceramic guides also are very light and work well as collector guides. The major downside of the REC snakes is that they tend to vibrate and are noisy under load. The REC tips are ugly as sin. Most guys use something else.
> 
> Single foot ceramic guides, the best by far of which are the Fuji TKTTG (titanium torzite), provide the least friction and are used on a lot of custom saltwater builds. The torzite ones (matched with a Arowana tip) are painfully expensive and will add $100-150 to the cost of the build. They weigh a bit more than the REC stuff above, about the same as standard chrome snakes, but need less wraps/epoxy. Whether they provide a performance advantage or not has not been objectively settled as far as I can find, but subjectively most guys who use them feel that they do (how much is yet another unknown). Knot clearance and bending risk during transport remain an issue (I've used titanium KT guides for years on big surf spinning rods and bent plenty....they bend back easily enough and so far I've not broken any off doing so although sooner or later I'm expecting it to happen). Snakesurf, on this site, has a lot of experience with ceramic builds and would be worth talking to if you go this route.
> 
> Standard chrome snakes (Snake Brand is reportedly a high quality choice) are the cheapest option. They are quieter than REC snakes. They weigh about twice as much as the RECs, and about the same as the TKTTG ceramics (but lighter than other cheaper ceramic options).
> 
> If you go the single foot root you can use a locking Forhan wrap and the guide will not pull out.


I’ve used a lot of


----------



## Greg Allison

Recoils are nice because they also bend with your blank when it is under load, not creating stress on the blank. I personally like snakes on saltwater rod, a stuck knot could cause to break rods if you messing with big fish, but I am guessing the 8 weight is not for the big fish. 

What attributes do you want to maximize with your guides?


----------



## Cory Michner

Funny - I just ordered a Sexyloops HT #6 which comes with single foot as standard and was reading through this thread on SL today about this exact subject out of curiosity: Fly rod guide selection.

Full disclosure, I am not a rod builder but am very interested in this kind of thing. From that thread I am getting that the benefits of a Single Foot are:

Are a bit lighter
Anecdotally single foot guides help maintain a more "uninterrupted" action of the blank because (according to Paul) snake guides stiffen the blank by
Being longer
having 2 connection points
Require double the epoxy/thread (which would also add stiffness as the epoxy/thread flexes less than the blank)
Heavier guides will slow the recovery of the rod, at least on the lighter line weights - stiffer rods it's not very noticeable

That seems to be confirmed later in the thread, both anecdotally (through reports of folks who replaced the single foot guides on their rods with snake guides and said the rod then felt a 1/2 line weight stiffer) and "mathematically," though the additional stiffness seems nominal (I think it was around 1% in the tip section).

I admittedly took the benefits of snake guides for granted, namely that they are less prone to catching any knots and are more secure to the blank. 

So I think @Greg Allison is asking the right question: "What attributes do you want to maximize with your guides?"

Would love to hear what you decide to go with and how you like the Gamma - I'm not super excited about any of the rods by major manufacturers on the market right now, so am looking at the Sexyloops and Edge/Northfork rods as alternatives.


----------



## Vinny L

Greg Allison said:


> Recoils are nice because they also bend with your blank when it is under load, not creating stress on the blank. I personally like snakes on saltwater rod, a stuck knot could cause to break rods if you messing with big fish, but I am guessing the 8 weight is not for the big fish.
> 
> What attributes do you want to maximize with your guides?


I’m not really sure what attributes I’m looking for. I guess it would be easier for me to narrow down what attribute I’m trying to attain if there wasn’t any room for discussion on the merits of a single foot being better or worse then a traditional snake guide. I 🤔!! 
Single wraps are always less labor intensive then double then there’s the finishing aspect of it all😉. I guess I’m just looking for experience, pros cons etc.. I have all kinds of guides to choose from. Just not sure what I want to do. I have a couple of Sectors with recoils. They’re noisy but I kinda like them. I also have a lot of Fuji tkw etc.... not real sure. I like to make things a little different I guess. That’s what makes them custom.


----------



## NVswitch

I build fly rods and still prefer snake guides over single foot. All the recommendations listed above are spot on for guides, tip tops, thread and epoxy. 
I wanted to also mention that building with snake guides are to me way easier than single foot guides. They stay in place way better in alignment while being wrapped. When one side wrap is completed, check alignment and adjust as necessary and the second side of the wrap secures everything down without any movement.
I have had problems with the single foot guides moving when I wrap them. 
Also, if by chance one side of the snake guide pulls loose, it can still be used with a temp repair with a little electrical tape. Single foot guide pulls out and chances are the guide is lost in the water or boat and can not be found.
Mike


----------



## Vinny L

NVswitch said:


> I build fly rods and still prefer snake guides over single foot. All the recommendations listed above are spot on for guides, tip tops, thread and epoxy.
> I wanted to also mention that building with snake guides are to me way easier than single foot guides. They stay in place way better in alignment while being wrapped. When one side wrap is completed, check alignment and adjust as necessary and the second side of the wrap secures everything down without any movement.
> I have had problems with the single foot guides moving when I wrap them.
> Also, if by chance one side of the snake guide pulls loose, it can still be used with a temp repair with a little electrical tape. Single foot guide pulls out and chances are the guide is lost in the water or boat and can not be found.
> Mike


Thank you for that. Excellent information!


----------



## Greg Allison

I don't see any real issues with the single foot guides as long as you are aware of the potential for leader knots catching them. More to go wrong, with a slight performance advantage (less weight = faster blank recovery, and less stress concentration/ flat spots at the guide wraps on the blank). You could always size up a single foot, to try to reduce that problem.

I totally get wanting to make something a little different when going custom.


----------



## Vinny L

Greg Allison said:


> I don't see any real issues with the single foot guides as long as you are aware of the potential for leader knots catching them. More to go wrong, with a slight performance advantage (less weight = faster blank recovery, and less stress concentration/ flat spots at the guide wraps on the blank). You could always size up a single foot, to try to reduce that problem.
> 
> I totally get wanting to make something a little different when going custom.


Yea, my wife says I’m never satisfied. In fact she thinks that should have been my boats name🙄


----------



## btpeck14

My vote is for REC RSNX snake guides. Also, keep the number of sizes simple. For an 8 weight I would do size 20 & 12 stripping guides and then a single #5 snake and #3's out to the tip.


----------



## Vinny L

btpeck14 said:


> My vote is for REC RSNX snake guides. Also, keep the number of sizes simple. For an 8 weight I would do size 20 & 12 stripping guides and then a single #5 snake and #3's out to the tip.


#3's? I thought they might be a little small, I'll take a look when I get home..
Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Vinny L said:


> #3's? I thought they might be a little small, I'll take a look when I get home..
> Thanks for the recommendation


3s are more than enough. If you have fished something like a. Sage ONE that is more of an all water rod it is 16,12, and then works down to size 1s. On the other hand something like the Salt HD which Sage has geared more to Saltwater is 16, 12, and then down to 3s like mentioned above. I see no reason to go larger than 3s.


----------



## Vinny L

TheAdamsProject said:


> 3s are more than enough. If you have fished something like a. Sage ONE that is more of an all water rod it is 16,12, and then works down to size 1s. On the other hand something like the Salt HD which Sage has geared more to Saltwater is 16, 12, and then down to 3s like mentioned above. I see no reason to go larger than 3s.


Excellent!


----------



## Capra

I just finished at CTS 9' 8. 

I ended up going with strippers which were 16 and 12 and then I think a #5 to RSNX #3 for everything else.


----------



## Vinny L

Capra said:


> I just finished at CTS 9' 8.
> 
> I ended up going with strippers which were 16 and 12 and then I think a #5 to RSNX #3 for everything else.


Yep that's the route! 16, 12 couple of 6s, 5s finish with 3s in RSNXB. Just not sure if I want RSGB in16 and 12 or Fuji Titanium frame torzite ring. I have quite a few left over from other builds.


----------



## GG34

I've replaced all my production rods with NFC fly rods. I've built them all with the REC titanium double foot guides and carbon fiber handles. They are done of the best rods I've casted.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

GG34 said:


> I've replaced all my production rods with NFC fly rods. I've built them all with the REC titanium double foot guides and carbon fiber handles. They are done of the best rods I've casted.


I always wanted to build on one of their 1pc blanks but seeing $450 sticker and listed as "moderate" action, I just can't bring myself to buy one without finding one to test cast first.


----------



## NVswitch

Sage fly rods web site lists their guide sizes and recommended spacing for all their rods.
I find that this is a good starting point and adjust sizes and spacing from there for what I am building. 
Mike


----------



## Cory Michner

@Greg Allison great summary.


GG34 said:


> I've replaced all my production rods with NFC fly rods. I've built them all with the REC titanium double foot guides and carbon fiber handles. They are done of the best rods I've casted.


Are NFC blanks the same as the Edge Rods? My understanding is that they are related or the same company/owner, but not sure if the blanks themselves are the same.


----------



## Vinny L

Do any of you know if NFC is active or are closed for vacation or illness? I’ve left several phone messages and emails with no response. I wouldn’t be so disappointed about being ignored if not for the fact I ordered a blank a couple weeks ago and would like to know a shipping date.


----------



## Capra

That seems to be the one thing people complain about NFC. Basically you place an order and when it arrives it arrives. Good luck getting someone on the phone etc. 

That reputation is the only thing that scares me about them. On a good note everyone also seems to like the product.


----------



## Vinny L

Capra said:


> That seems to be the one thing people complain about NFC. Basically you place an order and when it arrives it arrives. Good luck getting someone on the phone etc.
> 
> That reputation is the only thing that scares me about them. On a good note everyone also seems to like the product.


I can’t do business like that. Good service leads to repeat sales. it’ll be the last blank I buy from them. 
Does anyone know who sells quality one piece blanks like Hardy, T&T, Loomis etc...


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Vinny L said:


> I can’t do business like that. Good service leads to repeat sales. it’ll be the last blank I buy from them.
> Does anyone know who sells quality one piece blanks like Hardy, T&T, Loomis etc...


Shame they are still up to their same ol’ customer service issues. They are the only 1pc fly blank still around.


----------



## Vinny L

TheAdamsProject said:


> Shame they are still up to their same ol’ customer service issues. They are the only 1pc fly blank still around.


Well that sucks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I ordered my NFC blanks and grips last week and got them today. Also spoke with a rep and exchanged emails five times with no issues. Their customer service is much better now.


----------



## Vinny L

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I ordered my NFC blanks and grips last week and got them today. Also spoke with a rep and exchanged emails five times with no issues. Their customer service is much better now.


Maybe I’m stuck in a time warp🤔
I’m sure it’ll show up eventually but better communication with a customer is always good for repeat sales.
I just emailed Steve Pitcock on a shipping update for a Blank ordered 3/22. Last attempt on this one


----------



## GG34

TheAdamsProject said:


> I always wanted to build on one of their 1pc blanks but seeing $450 sticker and listed as "moderate" action, I just can't bring myself to buy one without finding one to test cast first.


Check the price in the cart. They are always discounted. Shipping is always show but I've always been able to get ahold of them in the phone.


----------



## Vinny L

GG34 said:


> Check the price in the cart. They are always discounted. Shipping is always show but I've always been able to get ahold of them in the phone.


Says “processing”


----------



## Smackdaddy53

All I can say is be persistent. Call and email until you get someone to reply. I have been communicating with Ashlynn. Steve Pitcock is the used car salesman of rod blanks, been dealing with him for years. One day I even spoke with Gary Loomis about some of the classic blank actions and how they compare to the newer line. 

[email protected]


----------



## Vinny L

Smackdaddy53 said:


> All I can say is be persistent. Call and email until you get someone to reply. I have been communicating with Ashlynn. Steve Pitcock is the used car salesman of rod blanks, been dealing with him for years. One day I even spoke with Gary Loomis about some of the classic blank actions and how they compare to the newer line.
> 
> [email protected]


I'll leave it be.. it'll get here when it gets here.
Thanks for all the feedback, I appreciate it!


----------



## Renegade

GG34 said:


> I've replaced all my production rods with NFC fly rods. I've built them all with the REC titanium double foot guides and carbon fiber handles. They are done of the best rods I've casted.


Same. I have built a whole quiver of NFC Gamma rods with REC snake foot in black titanium with carbon fiber grips and ALPS seats. They are as good or better than any rod I have ever casted, and I have casted most of them.


----------



## Renegade

TheAdamsProject said:


> Shame they are still up to their same ol’ customer service issues. They are the only 1pc fly blank still around.


Chris- I have not had that experience. I buy a LOT of blanks from them. If you want some information on a specific blank, call and talk to Steve. If he can't tell you everything you need to know (he can), he will hand you off to Gary. Their blanks are always on a rotating sale. Just get on their news letter. When I order, I call and ask if my blank is in stock. If it is, it goes out quickly. If not, they roll your blank when they have enough orders to make it worth it. I have waited up to two months, but I did so knowingly. They always answer and they are always reasonable to deal with. It ain't MudHole, but most businesses are not.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Renegade said:


> Chris- I have not had that experience. I buy a LOT of blanks from them. If you want some information on a specific blank, call and talk to Steve. If he can't tell you everything you need to know (he can), he will hand you off to Gary. Their blanks are always on a rotating sale. Just get on their news letter. When I order, I call and ask if my blank is in stock. If it is, it goes out quickly. If not, they roll your blank when they have enough orders to make it worth it. I have waited up to two months, but I did so knowingly. They always answer and they are always reasonable to deal with. It ain't MudHole, but most businesses are not.


That is good to hear! Communication is always key, good for you to ask and as you said, knowing is more than half the battle. No business is perfect.


----------



## Capra

Is it the Gama Beta that you guys prefer ??


----------



## Renegade

Capra said:


> Is it the Gama Beta that you guys prefer ??


They are both good. The alpha is moderate. the beta is fast. I use fast action rods.


----------



## GG34

Gamma Beta for me too. I think the alpha is only in lighter weights and is moderate as renegade said.


----------



## Capra

With the current sale going Im going to give them a go !!!! Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capra said:


> With the current sale going Im going to give them a go !!!! Thanks for the input guys


I just ordered a 7wt GammaBeta and a 7wt LMX FAF907-4 to add to the quiver.


----------



## Vinny L

All my components are here just waiting on her F 890-1 (Psi) patiently 😉


----------



## Cory Michner

Renegade said:


> Same. I have built a whole quiver of NFC Gamma rods with REC snake foot in black titanium with carbon fiber grips and ALPS seats. They are as good or better than any rod I have ever casted, and I have casted most of them.


@Renegade are the carbon fiber handles really a functional improvement over cork? I'm interested, but the aesthetics take some getting used to.


----------



## 59441

Vinny L said:


> All my components are here just waiting on her F 890-1 (Psi) patiently 😉


I built my last 1 piece on that blank. Its a cannon.

Guide spacing from nfc for that blank in case you need it:

Measuring from the tip


ZeroInches4 1/2​Inches9 3/4​Inches16 5/8​Inches24 1/2​Inches33​Inches42 3/4​Inches53​Inches64 1/8​Inches76 1/2​Inches


----------



## Snakesurf

Vinny L said:


> Years ago I built several fly rods with back-wrapped single foot guides. Never had a problem popping one off except for one ornery False Albicore in Montauk. I'm building a 9' one piece Northfork composite Gama and I'm wondering if any of you guys have any thing to offer regarding the use of single foot vs. traditional snake guides?
> Appreciate any feedback.
> Vinny


It will cast better with double foot snake guides. If you use single foot guides, you will need to add more guides to get equal performance, but you will also add more weight to the end of the rod. I have been experimenting with single foot guides on fly rods for a long time. I have found on a 9’ fly rod that if you use 10 guides (2 double foot strippers and 8 double foot snake runners) you will need 10 single foot ceramic ringed runner guides along with 2 double foot strippers to get comparable performance. I do not like single foot snake guides because the line does not flow through them properly and the rod will feel like it is holding back. I will never use single foot snake guides on a fly rod again and haven’t in over 25 years. The guide configuration that I use on a 9’ 8wt is Fuji KW 16 and KW 10 with a REC RSNX 5 and 7-RSNX 4s to the tip. With a large loop tip top. You could also use Seaguide TiLBG guides with silicon nitride RS rings in the same size for strippers. For single foot runners I would use (with the same 2 strippers) with 7 L frame 7mm ceramic ring with the last 3 guides near the tip being L frame 6mm ceramic rings, just to cut down on the weight a little at the tip section. For the tip top a 7mm ceramic ring.


----------



## Renegade

Cory Michner said:


> @Renegade are the carbon fiber handles really a functional improvement over cork? I'm interested, but the aesthetics take some getting used to.


Better grip for sure. I like that they do not discolor or show wear. Unlike conventional tackle, there is no improvement over the feel of the strike (obviously) but I definitely feel the rod more.


----------



## Vinny L

Flat_Lyin said:


> I built my last 1 piece on that blank. Its a cannon.
> 
> Guide spacing from nfc for that blank in case you need it:
> 
> Measuring from the tip
> 
> 
> ZeroInches4 1/2​Inches9 3/4​Inches16 5/8​Inches24 1/2​Inches33​Inches42 3/4​Inches53​Inches64 1/8​Inches76 1/2​Inches


Thank you


----------



## Vinny L

Excellent info. Thank you.


----------



## Vinny L

Snakesurf said:


> It will cast better with double foot snake guides. If you use single foot guides, you will need to add more guides to get equal performance, but you will also add more weight to the end of the rod. I have been experimenting with single foot guides on fly rods for a long time. I have found on a 9’ fly rod that if you use 10 guides (2 double foot strippers and 8 double foot snake runners) you will need 10 single foot ceramic ringed runner guides along with 2 double foot strippers to get comparable performance. I do not like single foot snake guides because the line does not flow through them properly and the rod will feel like it is holding back. I will never use single foot snake guides on a fly rod again and haven’t in over 25 years. The guide configuration that I use on a 9’ 8wt is Fuji KW 16 and KW 10 with a REC RSNX 5 and 7-RSNX 4s to the tip. With a large loop tip top. You could also use Seaguide TiLBG guides with silicon nitride RS rings in the same size for strippers. For single foot runners I would use (with the same 2 strippers) with 7 L frame 7mm ceramic ring with the last 3 guides near the tip being L frame 6mm ceramic rings, just to cut down on the weight a little at the tip section. For the tip top a 7mm ceramic ring.


Excellent information. Thank you.


----------



## GG34

NFC doesn't coat their blanks. With the carbon fiber and the raw blank they are stupid light.


----------



## Vinny L

GG34 said:


> NFC doesn't coat their blanks. With the carbon fiber and the raw blank they are stupid light.


Thank you for that..


----------



## Vinny L

I check my account earlier and realized I never paid for the 10 weight blank I had in my cart so that's the next build after the 8 weight. I'm just finishing up a new spinner for my wife, hope to see the 8 wt. before going back to Florida on the 27th. If not, I'm sure to have both Flies built by the end of the school year, late June. My wife and I will be heading back to LGI for July and part of August. Stay healthy and fish my balls off is the plan😉.


----------



## Vinny L

Vinny L said:


> I check my account earlier and realized I never paid for the 10 weight blank I had in my cart so that's the next build after the 8 weight. I'm just finishing up a new spinner for my wife, hope to see the 8 wt. before going back to Florida on the 27th. If not, I'm sure to have both Flies built by the end of the school year, late June. My wife and I will be heading back to LGI for July and part of August. Stay healthy and fish my balls off is the plan😉.


Weird
I got an email from NFC, 10 wt. April’s order shipped. Still no shipping info on my 8 wt which was ordered back in March. 🤔


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Vinny L said:


> Weird
> I got an email from NFC, 10 wt. April’s order shipped. Still no shipping info on my 8 wt which was ordered back in March. 🤔


My blanks will be here Monday and I ordered them after you.


----------



## Vinny L

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My blanks will be here Monday and I ordered them after you.


10 wt F1090-1 ordered 4/13 will be here Monday.
8 wt F890-1 ordered 3/22 processing” is what it says in my account. Left several emails yesterday. No response. Quality customer service👌


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Vinny L said:


> 10 wt ordered 4/22 will be here Monday.
> 8 wt ordered 3/14,”processing” is what it says in my account. Left several emails yesterday. No response. Quality customer service👌


They are better than they used to be but shitty is an upgrade from that.


----------



## Vinny L

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are better than they used to be but shitty is an upgrade from that.


----------



## Vinny L

I finished the 10 wt. Tossed it this morning, things a cannon!!


----------



## Renegade

They are unbelievable blanks


----------



## Vinny L

Renegade said:


> They are unbelievable blanks


It certainly threw a tight loop, easily tossed 70’. I’ll get to hook some fast moving water Stripers with it when I get back from Florida. We’ll see how it handles a mid to upper teen Bass in a strong current.


----------



## Vinny L

Vinny L said:


> It certainly threw a tight loop, easily tossed 70’. I’ll get to hook some fast moving water Stripers with it when I get back from Florida. We’ll see how it handles a mid to upper teen Bass in a strong current.


Just weighed it 5.55 ounces.


----------



## Stormy Monday

Snakesurf said:


> It will cast better with double foot snake guides. If you use single foot guides, you will need to add more guides to get equal performance, but you will also add more weight to the end of the rod. I have been experimenting with single foot guides on fly rods for a long time. I have found on a 9’ fly rod that if you use 10 guides (2 double foot strippers and 8 double foot snake runners) you will need 10 single foot ceramic ringed runner guides along with 2 double foot strippers to get comparable performance. I do not like single foot snake guides because the line does not flow through them properly and the rod will feel like it is holding back. I will never use single foot snake guides on a fly rod again and haven’t in over 25 years. The guide configuration that I use on a 9’ 8wt is Fuji KW 16 and KW 10 with a REC RSNX 5 and 7-RSNX 4s to the tip. With a large loop tip top. You could also use Seaguide TiLBG guides with silicon nitride RS rings in the same size for strippers. For single foot runners I would use (with the same 2 strippers) with 7 L frame 7mm ceramic ring with the last 3 guides near the tip being L frame 6mm ceramic rings, just to cut down on the weight a little at the tip section. For the tip top a 7mm ceramic ring.


Question for you; if the ring of the single foot guide is in the same spot as the high point of the snake guide why would you need more single foot guides? As an experiment I built a 10 weight with single foot guides placed exactly where the snakes were on my friend's Scott Tidal. Mine was not a Scott blank, so it was not apples to apples, but to be honest I didn't come away feeling like it lacked performance at all. Now it's possible I'm not a good enough caster to notice as most of my casts are in the 80-85' range. But this is the first time I've heard about the number of guides required so I'm interested to hear more. Thanks!


----------



## Vinny L

My 8 wts being shipped this week.


----------



## bluechipfish

Thanks for the inspiration here gents, I got all hopped up and ordered the gamma beta 7wt and 1 piece psi 8wt blanks this am. I figured I'll build the one piece and if I like it, I'll build the 7 too. I've been looking for a 1 piece 8 for a while and, why not make it! If I hate it, I'll sell the 7wt blank on ebay or something. At the prices for NFC blanks right now, it was hard not to double down.


----------



## Vinny L

The 10 weight easily handled a couple double digit Stripers last night in a 3 knot current from an anchored boat. Drag helped on one of them but the rods tight!!
I had NFC ship me a 1 piece 12wt with the 8wt. These sticks will stay in Florida after I transport them down with the boat in June. I'm pumped to get on with the new fishing grounds. I'll be on LGI from late June to late August. If any of ya want to fish the area PM me. Always room


----------



## bluechipfish

Have you guys figured out whether or not you need to add ferrule wraps on these blanks? I’ve heard some manufacturers reinforce them and the ferrule wrap is not needed. What say you? I’d love to keep my build as simple as possible, seems like forgoing these wraps would make for a pretty simple/stealthy look.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bluechipfish said:


> Have you guys figured out whether or not you need to add ferrule wraps on these blanks? I’ve heard some manufacturers reinforce them and the ferrule wrap is not needed. What say you? I’d love to keep my build as simple as possible, seems like forgoing these wraps would make for a pretty simple/stealthy look.


I’m wrapping mine and keeping the SIZE A thread super clean so I can get away with one super thin coat of finish. There’s no reason not to wrap them but you can try it!


----------



## Vinny L

bluechipfish said:


> Have you guys figured out whether or not you need to add ferrule wraps on these blanks? I’ve heard some manufacturers reinforce them and the ferrule wrap is not needed. What say you? I’d love to keep my build as simple as possible, seems like forgoing these wraps would make for a pretty simple/stealthy look.


Ditto Smackdaddy or call the manufacturer for a recommendation. I’d wrap it regardless of what the manufacturer says. Makes for more confidence when locking up😉


----------



## bluechipfish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m wrapping mine and keeping the SIZE A thread super clean so I can get away with one super thin coat of finish. There’s no reason not to wrap them but you can try it!


Thanks for the input, you're probably right. I might be able to just space the guides so that the ferrule wraps are a part of a guide anyway I guess. Are you wrapping the guides with the size A as well, or is it to thin for that? Sorry for the dumb questions, it'll be my first build.


----------



## Vinny L

bluechipfish said:


> Thanks for the input, you're probably right. I might be able to just space the guides so that the ferrule wraps are a part of a guide anyway I guess. Are you wrapping the guides with the size A as well, or is it to thin for that? Sorry for the dumb questions, it'll be my first build.


No question is a dumb question and yes "A" thread. Get a rec. guide placement if you've never built that style rod before.
Didn't mean to answer a question directed at SD


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Size A on everything


----------



## bluechipfish

Thanks gents. Also if anyone has any pics of these rods built out, I'd love to see a few! Does the NFC sticker and branding come on the blank? I'm hoping it's something that I can choose not to include on my build, hoping to have no branding on my rod.


----------



## Vinny L

bluechipfish said:


> Thanks gents. Also if anyone has any pics of these rods built out, I'd love to see a few! Does the NFC sticker and branding come on the blank? I'm hoping it's something that I can choose not to include on my build, hoping to have no branding on my rod.


It’s a sticker you place on it. Your choice.


----------



## bluechipfish

Sweet! I was hoping that would be the case, thank you!


----------



## Snakesurf

Stormy Monday said:


> Question for you; if the ring of the single foot guide is in the same spot as the high point of the snake guide why would you need more single foot guides? As an experiment I built a 10 weight with single foot guides placed exactly where the snakes were on my friend's Scott Tidal. Mine was not a Scott blank, so it was not apples to apples, but to be honest I didn't come away feeling like it lacked performance at all. Now it's possible I'm not a good enough caster to notice as most of my casts are in the 80-85' range. But this is the first time I've heard about the number of guides required so I'm interested to hear more. Thanks!


Stormy,
From what I can tell, the line passes through the double foot snake guides more efficiently keeping the line straighter. A doublefoot snake guide is like an elongated guide or maybe even like two guides spaced close together. The straighter you can keep the line, the farther it will cast with less effort. I have found that in order to get that same efficiency you need more single foot guides and single foot guides weigh more than double foot snakes. It is not much weight added to the tip section but it is enough to notice and it will affect the recovery of the rod by slowing it down a little. I am using two identical fly rod blanks now, one with traditional snake guides and the other with Fuji L frame SIC guides. Both have near identical stripper guide set up, but the running guides are different, with one being double foot snakes. The can both cast to 80' + but one cast better with a shorter head tapper and the other with a longer head. The traditional has 10 total guides; 2 stripppers and 8 double foot running guides. The un-traditional has 12 guides total; 2 strippers and 10 single foot ceramic running guides and cast the longer head lines better.


----------



## Vinny L

My 8 wt is drying. I plan to fish it tomorrow night. Looks sweet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Vinny L said:


> My 8 wt is drying. I plan to fish it tomorrow night. Looks sweet.


I glued up all four grips and reel seats yesterday and I’m starting on the guides today and tomorrow.


----------



## Vinny L

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I glued up all four grips and reel seats yesterday and I’m starting on the guides today and tomorrow.


luvit!!!


----------



## Vinny L

Was up at 4:00 (like always), put the reel on the rod walked to the river second cast, a Weak swallowed my fly. 3 maybe 3.25#s. Rod worked beautifully.
Another perfect mark for NFC. Next weekend I'll build the 12 weight.


----------



## Gervais

what size tip tops are yall using? i'll measure the blank put curious on ring size.


----------



## Vinny L

5 or 5.5 large ring on the 8. I think it was a 5 but def. large ring.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Large REC


----------



## DRO

Here's a NFC Gamma Beta 7wt 4pc I recently finished. Used Silk thread from VooDoo Rods with CPXtra as a color preserver to match the reel. Alps Titanium Guides, Alps Triangle Recessed Reel Seat with a Custom Burled Cork turned on the blank.


----------



## RJTaylor

That is a sweeet looking rod.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

DRO said:


> Here's a NFC Gamma Beta 7wt 4pc I recently finished. Used Silk thread from VooDoo Rods with CPXtra as a color preserver to match the reel. Alps Titanium Guides, Alps Triangle Recessed Reel Seat with a Custom Burled Cork turned on the blank.
> View attachment 174746
> View attachment 174745
> View attachment 174747
> View attachment 174748
> View attachment 174749


Wow! You are making me regret not doing custom cork on my grips...


----------



## Vinny L

Beautiful


----------



## bluechipfish

really pretty, I have the same exact rod on order. How do you like the performance?


----------



## Stormy Monday

Snakesurf said:


> Stormy,
> From what I can tell, the line passes through the double foot snake guides more efficiently keeping the line straighter. A doublefoot snake guide is like an elongated guide or maybe even like two guides spaced close together. The straighter you can keep the line, the farther it will cast with less effort. I have found that in order to get that same efficiency you need more single foot guides and single foot guides weigh more than double foot snakes. It is not much weight added to the tip section but it is enough to notice and it will affect the recovery of the rod by slowing it down a little. I am using two identical fly rod blanks now, one with traditional snake guides and the other with Fuji L frame SIC guides. Both have near identical stripper guide set up, but the running guides are different, with one being double foot snakes. The can both cast to 80' + but one cast better with a shorter head tapper and the other with a longer head. The traditional has 10 total guides; 2 stripppers and 8 double foot running guides. The un-traditional has 12 guides total; 2 strippers and 10 single foot ceramic running guides and cast the longer head lines better.


 Thanks! On my 8s I used 10 guides total, also single foot (one SIC and one PacBay Minimas. I did a side by side with a similar rod that had snakes, same spacing and found my distance was the same, 80' with 3 false casts. But you're right - I mostly opt for a traditional, longer head line. If it's one of the "modern" overweighted lines I go a line size under the rod too. I've been thinking I need to add a 7 weight to the mix, maybe I'll give the snakes another try (haven't used snakes since the early 90s).


----------



## DRO

bluechipfish said:


> really pretty, I have the same exact rod on order. How do you like the performance?


It's up there on high-end spectrum. It shoots like a cannon, but still loads in the actual fishing range. Very light swing weight. Throws a tight loop, and you can still feel the line load. I think it will be my new favorite, but time will tell. The ferrule fit is great and the hand sanded finish helps with that. The blank was not the straightest, but not too bad. I first assembled on the straight line, then re-set the eyes based upon the spine. The rod had more "Feel" IMO on the spine, but I know that is subject to debate. I am using Monic Henley Clear 7wt for now.


----------



## DRO

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wow! You are making me regret not doing custom cork on my grips...


Yes, once I started tapering each cork ring to fit and gluing/sanding on blank to fit my hand, there was no going back. Shaping the cork is my favorite part of the build. On the burl cork, I like to finish it with a lower grit that regular cork to keep a soft touch feel.


----------



## Vinny L

Thought I'd share, the 12 wt. I just finished weighs 6.1 oz. Out of pure excitement to throw it I put a 10 wt RIO Striper line on it. Boom, effortless 75' across the yard.. Why a 10 weight one might ask? Because it weighs 425 fucking grains. RIO's be heavy


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Vinny L said:


> Thought I'd share, the 12 wt. I just finished weighs 6.1 oz. Out of pure excitement to throw it I put a 10 wt RIO Striper line on it. Boom, effortless 75' across the yard.. Why a 10 weight one might ask? Because it weighs 425 fucking grains. RIO's be heavy


Nice! One of these days I’ll get time to get my guides finished!


----------



## bluechipfish

can anyone help with the measurement of the tiptop on the gamma beta 7wt? I can’t find it on their chart on the website, I suspect it’s labeled differently or something.


----------



## btpeck14

I had a #7 blank delivered on Monday. A 4.0 tube size is too small. I just ordered a 4.5, which I think should work perfectly.


----------



## DRO

btpeck14 said:


> I had a #7 blank delivered on Monday. A 4.0 tube size is too small. I just ordered a 4.5, which I think should work perfectly.


I had the same issue. I ordered a 4 and a 4.5 since they were cheap enough to order two. I believe it was the 4.5 that worked.


----------



## bluechipfish

I just dry fit the REC rgal seat I bought for the 7wt.. it’s way too long. With a butt it looks like a spinning rod. I also don’t think grinding it down is the standard here? 

Any help you guys can offer is super appreciated, I have my head wrapped around the whole build and I have all of my supplies.. besides maybe a new seat.. 

Here’s the REC rgal next to a loomis nrx+ 8.


----------



## Vinny L

bluechipfish said:


> I just dry fit the REC rgal seat I bought for the 7wt.. it’s way too long. With a butt it looks like a spinning rod. I also don’t think grinding it down is the standard here?
> 
> Any help you guys can offer is super appreciated, I have my head wrapped around the whole build and I have all of my supplies.. besides maybe a new seat..
> 
> Here’s the REC rgal next to a loomis nrx+ 8.
> 
> View attachment 176423


Just glue your grip 1/2" higher. As long as you leave enough reel seat hanging off the blank for the butt! Made that mistake once


----------



## btpeck14

Just following up, finally got my 7wt built and had a chance to fish it. Love it! Really casts well, but fishes well too. Caught a bunch of schoolie sized stripers on it.


----------



## Vinny L

Just thought I'd share, I just finished a 6 wt. I used NFC's Gamma Beta F-690 x4 blank. I'm amazed at how accurate it is!! Can't imagine how accurate it is for someone who knows what they're doing. 
Amazing!! They make a really nice blank..


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Vinny L said:


> Just thought I'd share, I just finished a 6 wt. I used NFC's Gamma Beta F-690 x4 blank. I'm amazed at how accurate it is!! Can't imagine how accurate it is for someone who knows what they're doing.
> Amazing!! They make a really nice blank..


I finally finished my 12 and have half of the 10 wrapped. I’ll get the 7’s done soon and order the rest of the quiver. I have an 8 that is an Edge but built on the gamma beta blank that I’m swapping guides to CeRecoil strippers and REC snakes and tip like the others.


----------



## Vinny L

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I finally finished my 12 and have half of the 10 wrapped. I’ll get the 7’s done soon and order the rest of the quiver. I have an 8 that is an Edge but built on the gamma beta blank that I’m swapping guides to CeRecoil strippers and REC snakes and tip like the others.


Yep!! I put Cerecoil and Black pearl finish snakes on the one piece 8, 10 and 12 I built.
I had a great summer with those rods in the LGI area.. Great blanks form NFC and components from REC. I made the 6 wt for Seat trout. The 8s a little too much rod for my liking with them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Vinny L said:


> Yep!! I put Cerecoil and Black pearl finish snakes on the one piece 8, 10 and 12 I built.
> I had a great summer with those rods in the LGI area.. Great blanks form NFC and components from REC. I made the 6 wt for Seat trout. The 8s a little too much rod for my liking with them.


You have to catch the big girls for the 8 to be fun


----------



## Vinny L

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You have to catch the big girls for the 8 to be fun


The 8 was a lot of fun with the Snook and Jacks in fact one Jack really put her to the test. Great shit this Florida fishery. Don’t get me wrong north water Blues, Weaks and Stripers are a blast.
A different terrain, exploring new areas is a blast in and of it self. Put Snook, Reds and Trout on top of that and I’m in heaven. Tarpon are a hole different ball game, I hooked and landed one with my 11 wt, another one a few days later spit my fly almost in my face, I actually think he 😉 at me. Great shit....


----------



## Vinny L

Vinny L said:


> The 8 was a lot of fun with the Snook and Jacks in fact one Jack really put her to the test. Great shit this Florida fishery. Don’t get me wrong north water Blues, Weaks and Stripers are a blast.
> A different terrain, exploring new areas is a blast in and of it self. Put Snook, Reds and Trout on top of that and I’m in heaven. Tarpon are a hole different ball game, I hooked and landed one with my 11 wt, another one a few days later spit my fly almost in my face, I actually think he 😉 at me. Great shit....
> View attachment 183544
> View attachment 183545


This guy, after revived, which didn’t take long took off like a raped ape!!


----------



## bluechipfish

Just finished up my 7wt build, what line are you guys throwing on the gamma beta? Staying true to weight or uplining?


----------



## Vinny L

bluechipfish said:


> Just finished up my 7wt build, what line are you guys throwing on the gamma beta? Staying true to weight or uplining?


True


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Vinny L said:


> True


Same


----------



## bluechipfish

Awesome What specific lines are you guys throwing? I’d love to hear your recommendations before I drop the $$. Thanks!


----------



## Vinny L

bluechipfish said:


> Awesome What specific lines are you guys throwing? I’d love to hear your recommendations before I drop the $$. Thanks!


12 weight 1 piece
Sci Angler Sonar clear tip Int.
10 wt 1 piece
Teeny T-300
8 Wt 1 piece
Sci Angler Grand Slam
6 wt Gamma Beta x4
Teeny WF mini tip


----------



## Surfrat59

Vinny L said:


> 12 weight 1 piece
> Sci Angler Sonar clear tip Int.
> 10 wt 1 piece
> Teeny T-300
> 8 Wt 1 piece
> Sci Angler Grand Slam
> 6 wt Gamma Beta x4
> Teeny WF mini tip


Vinny, I'm a striper guy from LI also, mainly surf. Which blanks did you go with on the 10 and 12wt builds, planning an offseason build and looked at NFC, but very little local feedback on them.


----------



## Vinny L

Surfrat59 said:


> Vinny, I'm a striper guy from LI also, mainly surf. Which blanks did you go with on the 10 and 12wt builds, planning an offseason build and looked at NFC, but very little local feedback on them.


I’m in Patchogue. Give me a call 6318075118


----------



## Vinny L

Surfrat59 said:


> Vinny, I'm a striper guy from LI also, mainly surf. Which blanks did you go with on the 10 and 12wt builds, planning an offseason build and looked at NFC, but very little local feedback on them.


I didn't have time to type when you first asked hence the phone call suggestion.
The NFC blanks are as good a quality as you'll get anywhere. The ones I've used are all good blanks. They generate fast line speed, have a good backbone and are straight with a noticeably strong spine. I think my 12 weight weighed 6.1 ounces finished. If you want to talk feel free to give my a call.


----------



## bluechipfish

Fished my new gamma beta 7wt last night with a true to weight cortland flats taper in 7wt. The rod didn't feel super great, but I'm going to keep fishing it a bit, and experiment with other lines. I've been told by someone who tried a bunch of lines on a GB that the grand slam (up weight line) is best. What I probably felt last night is the rod wanting a more substantial line to load.


----------



## Vinny L

bluechipfish said:


> Fished my new gamma beta 7wt last night with a true to weight cortland flats taper in 7wt. The rod didn't feel super great, but I'm going to keep fishing it a bit, and experiment with other lines. I've been told by someone who tried a bunch of lines on a GB that the grand slam (up weight line) is best. What I probably felt last night is the rod wanting a more substantial line to load.


I've used Cortlands FT on my 7 wt Sector. I may be wrong but it seems to be more of a softer presentation line meant for smaller flies. The GS or Redfish tapers I think are heavy upfront to load quickly especially with heavier flies. I've experienced the same "feel" like the rods not loading much when using the Cortland.


----------



## DRO

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same





Vinny L said:


> I've used Cortlands FT on my 7 wt Sector. I may be wrong but it seems to be more of a softer presentation line meant for smaller flies. The GS or Redfish tapers I think are heavy upfront to load quickly especially with heavier flies. I've experienced the same "feel" like the rods not loading much when using the Cortland.


I use the Monic Henley Clear on my GB 7wt. It seems to pair nicely. Price is hard to beat compared to all of the new lines out there.


----------



## Flyboy

Started my first ever rod build today, got an epic kit on their blem sale. So far I’ve spined each section and installed the fighting butt reel seat and grip. Any tips on wrapping guides? Seems a lot harder than smearing epoxy on the blank


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Flyboy said:


> Started my first ever rod build today, got an epic kit on their blem sale. So far I’ve spined each section and installed the fighting butt reel seat and grip. Any tips on wrapping guides? Seems a lot harder than smearing epoxy on the blank


Size D black thread to learn with then move to colors and size A if you want to get fancy. I like simple and effective. 

Wrap by hand first, you get more control. Learn to use your fingernail to keep the thread even and burnish threads to eliminate gaps after you get done with wraps. 

Wrap towards the guide so your thread can get on the guide foot without leaving a gap. I recommend grinding your guide feet to a point so they make a smooth transition from the blank to the guide foot and the thread transition is smooth. 

Learn to mix your finish properly, mix even amounts and I like to add a little denatured alcohol to my mix to make it a little thinner on the first coat and it will pull into the thread and under the foot better. Don’t try to make the finish get under the guide ring where the foot raises up off the blank. The capillary action of the finish soaking into the thread will make that perfect by itself. There is a term for this effect but it escapes me. It’s physics. 

Don’t try to cover the thread so thick you can’t see the fibers on the first coat. Just a light coat to soak into the thread is sufficient. After the first coat you can use a razor blade to skim off any bumps and stray thread tits. The next coat can be full strength with no denatured alcohol. If you get your first cured coat trimmed you can get a glass finish in two coats. 

KEEP YOUR FINISH AND AREA CLEAN! Dust and flying insects will ruin your finish. 

Learn to use heat to level out finish and get bubbles out from under thread and guide feet. Don’t scorch your finish, if it smokes it will not cure correctly. 

There is a ton more but this is what I could think of right now.


----------



## Renegade

Go on YouTube and watch MudHole videos until you’re confident.
Take your time. Don’t epoxy until your wraps are perfect. You may wrap a guide a few times to get it right when starting. Super thin epoxy coats to start. It’ll take st least three if you get thin enough with your application.


----------



## Vinny L

Ditto ☝ Mudhole has some pretty good videos on rod building.


----------



## Vinny L

Renegade said:


> Go on YouTube and watch MudHole videos until you’re confident.
> Take your time. Don’t epoxy until your wraps are perfect. You may wrap a guide a few times to get it right when starting. Super thin epoxy coats to start. It’ll take st least three if you get thin enough with your application.


Ditto especially with the vids.


----------



## Capra

NFC is running a good sale right now


----------



## PaytonWP

What size tip top would y’all recommend for a north fork psi 9w. I was thinking about a Fuji ceramic but don’t have a clue which one I would need. Lol.


----------



## Vinny L

PaytonWP said:


> What size tip top would y’all recommend for a north fork psi 9w. I was thinking about a Fuji ceramic but don’t have a clue which one I would need. Lol.


Specs should be on cite.


----------



## Renegade

PaytonWP said:


> What size tip top would y’all recommend for a north fork psi 9w. I was thinking about a Fuji ceramic but don’t have a clue which one I would need. Lol.


The rod diameter at the tip is on the rod spec.
I like an XL loop on 9 and up but a L will work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

PaytonWP said:


> What size tip top would y’all recommend for a north fork psi 9w. I was thinking about a Fuji ceramic but don’t have a clue which one I would need. Lol.


I used a Recoil large loop on my 7, 8, 10 and 12


----------



## Vinny L

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used a Recoil large loop on my 7, 8, 10 and 12


Same except 6, 8, 10 and 12


----------



## Brandonssmith

Might be a stupid question but I can't find specs for the reel seat ID. I understand you build.up the blank but some seats (Alps) I've looked at come in a host of different sizes. I emailed NFC about it a week ago with no response yet. 

The rods I'm looking at are the GB 909 and the LMX FAF 9010.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Brandonssmith said:


> Might be a stupid question but I can't find specs for the reel seat ID. I understand you build.up the blank but some seats (Alps) I've looked at come in a host of different sizes. I emailed NFC about it a week ago with no response yet.
> 
> The rods I'm looking at are the GB 909 and the LMX FAF 9010.


The best thing to do is get your blanks in then mic them and order components. NFC is not always the easiest to get in contact with. Still better than chineeze blanks though!


----------



## Tailer

Brandonssmith said:


> Might be a stupid question but I can't find specs for the reel seat ID. I understand you build.up the blank but some seats (Alps) I've looked at come in a host of different sizes. I emailed NFC about it a week ago with no response yet.
> 
> The rods I'm looking at are the GB 909 and the LMX FAF 9010.


You’re best bet is to wait until you have the blank in hand and measure it yourself like Smack said, but the data for most of their blanks are under the “additional information” tab on the product page:


----------



## PaytonWP

Thanks guys. I got most of my components ordered today. I’ll be sure and post a picture or two when I get it put together.


----------



## Vinny L

PaytonWP said:


> Thanks guys. I got most of my components ordered today. I’ll be sure and post a picture or two when I get it put together.


👍


----------



## WC53

Finally set to order parts for an NFC 8wt.. a couple questions as this is my first rod build in a couple decades…… if I try the cerecoil strippers, do you need to size up from a 16-12 or is the opening the same for the standard recoils vs cerecoil? And how does the size of snake guides translate from Snake brand to recoil snakes? Is a three a three?

Thanks!


----------



## Vinny L

WC53 said:


> Finally set to order parts for an NFC 8wt.. a couple questions as this is my first rod build in a couple decades…… if I try the cerecoil strippers, do you need to size up from a 16-12 or is the opening the same for the standard recoils vs cerecoil? And how does the size of snake guides translate from Snake brand to recoil snakes? Is a three a three?
> 
> Thanks!


I believe although I could be wrong that the sizes are industry set standards. To answer your question more directly I have Recoil and Cerecoil guides, a 16 is the same I mean there may be a couple of .002 larger or smaller but thats not an issue. Same for snakes.


----------

